# About when does a chi go into menopause?



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie turned 5 in Sep. & she usually comes into heat in Aug-Sep. It's the middle of Oct. & still hasn't come in. I'm a little concerned especially now that I found out about pyometra. I didn't plan on getting her spayed because I don't really believe in surgury for every little thing. I don't plan on breeding either. Might ask my vet about partial spaying next time I go. Anyway, I know they can be off going into heat just like us. I'm wondering if all the steroid shots for allergies she's been getting this past year could be whats delaying her? Just wondering what you're thinking?!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i cant really help to much as i have only ever had one female dog have one heat before she was desexed , but i would think that its not normal especially considering she is only 5yrs old , it could be the shots but i would still go to the vet as it could be anything , can never be to careful


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

With pyometra they normally have a 'normal' cycle but it is longer than usual or a few weeks after their cycle you will notice a foul odor/discharge from their vagina, vomiting/diarrhea, not eating etc. We normally see pyometra in older dogs (8+, the youngest I've seen it in was a 4year old Mastiff). Steroids can mess up their cycle as steroids suppress their immune system.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dogs don't have menopause their systems don't naturally stop producing like humans their cycles will become irregular so fertility isn't able to be as easily predicted but she will never go through menopause!!

Spaying is obviously a choice an owner makes but please be aware of the risks pyometra can kill a bitch and can happen at any age even after their first heat also look at hannahs mammary cancer she is 9 and it's a lot for a senior dog to go through midgie is still quite young so it maybe worth doing some research


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Dogs do not go through menopause. If it were my girl and she had been regular all her life and is late now I would take her to the vet. If it is the beginning of a pyo (I've seen them happen without going through an obvious heat cycle) it can be a life threatening illness.


----------

